# caulking on sliding door



## f117b2 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I need some helps on caulking on a sliding door frame.

There is caulk between the bottom frame of the sliding door and a piece of base plate. I need to recaulk. I understand I should remove the old caulk. But it is almost impossible to do it. I mean I can't remove caulk between bottom frame and the base plate.

What should I do?

Thank you.


----------



## f117b2 (Jul 8, 2015)

f117b2 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I need some helps on caulking on a sliding door frame.
> 
> ...


Some pictures


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A utility knife or an ossilating saw will remove the old caulking.


----------



## f117b2 (Jul 8, 2015)

joecaption said:


> A utility knife or an ossilating saw will remove the old caulking.


Thank you joecaption for the info.

The problem is that the caulking is so thin in some area, thick in others. Since no access, there is no way you completely remove it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What am I missing, you only need to remove the exposed caulking.


----------



## f117b2 (Jul 8, 2015)

joecaption said:


> What am I missing, you only need to remove the exposed caulking.


does new caulk stick on the existing one?


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

No disrespect , but you _may_ be over-thinking things here . There doesn't appear to be much old caulk visible . Maybe drag , not push , a wood chisel along the seam . Shop-vac area & apply a 3/16 -1/4" bead of caulk . Then run your finger along it to form a concave .


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

PS: yes , new caulk will stick to old caulk .


----------

